# Nibbler.



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

My pet shop boy, Wheatley, frequently nibbles at my hands. He will bite my nails, and lick and nip (gently) at my fingers/palms. Whenever he nips too hard I nudge at him/shake my hand or finger, and he seems to understand that and seems to take a little effort not to nibble so hard again. I always make sure my hands are clean and neutral smelling before handling the mice, so I'm curious why he does it, when none of my girls (not from the pet shop I got him from) do it.

I've thought it's possible that he's 'grooming' my hands, as he doesn't have any buddies to groom, but I'm not sure. I know it's not aggressive, as before and after he will scamper on my arms, and he voluntarily jumps on my palm to do it. It's also not the painful 'are you food?' chomp.

Anyone else got a nibbler mouse?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Loads of them =L They all chew my nails and fingers. Not hard enough to hurt but they do sometimes ruin my nails!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I've had mice like that! Not many though. They're certainly not aggressive, it's more like they just want to taste test your hand. Most of my mice tend to be sniffy curious when I hold them, and some are licky curious. Others just explore or sit and groom. They're the best ones! :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had nibblers; I think it's grooming and I take it as a compliment to how safe and secure they feel with me. Some meeces like to taste my rings, too. I've had a few meeces who groomed my face with little mousie kisses; don't think I'd be too fond of nibbling on the face though.

I have one little boy that I've named Romeo because he is the most outrageous little cuddlebuddy. He's almost too much fun. He likes to stick his snout in my ear as far as it will go and I just break out in giggles as it tickles a lot. He's also one who gives little kisses while he rubs noses with me. He plays at running from one shoulder to the other, evading the Big Fingers that try to 'catch' him.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I was told somewhere that your finger nails are porous, and they hold onto smells. I'd say that a good portion of my mice do it to, and I just wiggle my finger and they stop for a while.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Frizzle said:


> I was told somewhere that your finger nails are porous, and they hold onto smells.


That makes sense. I'm sure mice can smell things we can't, like dogs can.


----------

